# area to live in puerto banus



## kelly1101 (Aug 23, 2012)

hi everyone just looking for some advise on area's to live close to puerto banus / marbella 
i have just applied for a job in puerto banus and its looking promising so need to research areas to live close to the job 
somewhere family friendly , beach and local shops as i have 3 children 2 ,5 and 8 years old 
i was told nueva andalucia was close to puerto Banus but never been that part of the coast 
we always holiday 'd in belamadena 
thanks 
kelly


----------



## bizzylizzy1 (May 3, 2013)

Hi I can recommend a development in Nueva Andalucía called La Maestranza located close to Mercadona just up from the bullring, if you can secure a top floor apartment so much the better as most developments seem to have noise problems when stiletto heals are worn
plus you will get better views. It has two swimming pools one of which is heated in the winter.
Also the Neuva Alacantara developments in San Pedro are very pleasant.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Where you live will depend on what sort of lifestyle you like and other important factors like school, or wherever your kids will go while you work. 

Will you have a car, and even if you do, will you want to be driving constantly.

Be really careful where you choose, there are many nice looking developments in Neuva Andalucia and around the outskirts of Marbella, but they are a pain unless you don't mind chauffeuring kids around constantly and driving every time you need a pint of milk.

Many of these urbs also have many, many empty properties, especially in winter when those renting them as holiday renats have gone home. They can be quite ghost town like - and hard for you or the kids to make friends.

Decide on schools first then you would probably be best to consider Mqrbella town, Banus or even Estapona.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

kelly1101 said:


> hi everyone just looking for some advise on area's to live close to puerto banus / marbella
> i have just applied for a job in puerto banus and its looking promising so need to research areas to live close to the job
> somewhere family friendly , beach and local shops as i have 3 children 2 ,5 and 8 years old
> i was told nueva andalucia was close to puerto Banus but never been that part of the coast
> ...


----------

